# Cornsnake hatchling ID?



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

it came from a normal stripe het anery, and anery het, stripe lav and hypo so by rights it should be a normal stripe or anery stripe but looks like neither to me,


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Normal stripe.

They DO look like that when they hatch 

In addition... unless your Anery is VISUALLY motley, it is not carrying Motley at all; it obviously carries Stripe since it's produced a Stripe hatchling - but Motley is dominant to Stripe on the same gene pair. Your stripe, because it's a visual stripe, is also not het for Motley - because it's homozygous Stripe and doesn't have "room" for a Motley gene.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

thanx for the help but in that instance how can i explain getting stripes and motleys from the same batch?


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

ok so this is what hatched out without the hets obviously
4 x anery stripe 
3 x anery motley 
5 x anery 
1 x normal stripe
3 x normal


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Does the Anery have a solid white belly, no checkers?

Actually, looking at it... from a pair that has one homozygous stripe animal, one at least heterozygous stripe animal who has ALSO produced motley offspring...

You would not be able to get normal non-Motley-or-Stripe offspring.

Which means there's something funky going on there, and I'd suspect that the male is not the father of ALL the offspring in question.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

no hun its not motley or stripe, it was sold as het stripe lav and hypo, just a normal visual anery, and the stripe is just that a visual stripe


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, has the female EVER been bred before - or is she ever co-housed with any other corns?

And what do the "Motleys" look like? It's possible they're actually "cubes" - a variation of Stripe.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I would suspect that mother is a very stripey looking motley


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

No this is her 1st year breeding, we've had her since hatchling, she was housed with another (proven) female now but not while she was pregnant so i know it was def her eggs. Heres a pic of a baby


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Do you have a photo of the mother?


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

well its the father thats a visual stripe, and no he's def not a motley heres a piccy of him, god i'm confused :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you have a photo of Dad from the top?

And, though it sounds like an odd question... what is the morph of the proven female Mum was housed with?


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

lavender het motley and anery but we know shes def female as she layed this year too (they were in separate tanks until after egg laying so i def know whos eggs are whose)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Dad definitely looks like a Stripe, that's for sure....

Which makes me wonder if your Lavender known het Motley and Anery is... umm... a bit of both. It wouldn't be the first time I'd heard of it.

Certainly the hets match (for getting Anery Motleys)


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

well i had never heard of that happening!? well i'm off for the night now but i'll take piccys of all hatchlings tomorrow and post them here, thank you so much for your time and help


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Jo was the anery ht stripe/lav/hypo bought from paul's reptile shop in norwich???? If so it very was probably one of mine.
The parents to it were ghost stripe ht amel X anery lavender. The anery lavender was bred this year to an amel motley and didnt have any motley babies in the clutch (just normals)so he isnt ht for motleyat all. the mother this year was bred to normal ht lav/amel/anery and got normals,amels,anerys,anery stripes,normal stripe,amel stripes. again no motleys, but she was bred to a ht stripe not ht motley. So i dont know where the motleys come from. Just out of curiosity i may put her to an amel motley next year just to see what she has.


----------

